# اللهجة اليمنية: جنودش



## makala

سلام

ما معنى كلمة "جنودش" في السياق هذا

شـوف الرجـال الشديدة 
شـوف الـخصال الحـميدة
حــيّ جُـنودش عـبـيـدة 
في مأرب العز أشـجاني

شكرا


----------



## makala

حرف الشين في الكلمة الجنود, مامعناه؟


----------



## barkoosh

أظن أن المقصود هو "جنودكِ"، فبعض اللهجات العربية تلفظ الكاف المؤنثة شيناً


----------



## makala

نعم, صحيح. بارك الله فيك.


----------

